# Vaginal Laceration Repair



## campy1961 (May 24, 2011)

I am new to coding OB-GYN and need some guidance.  I have a patient who is 18, never has had children and the day of surgery she had intercourse with her partner and began to start bleeding.  Physician did an EUA and then repaired the laceration.  I know I can't use 59400, so what would you all suggest????

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## Dodie Anderson (May 24, 2011)

Explain EUA, as I am not an OB-GYN coder.


----------



## Dodie Anderson (May 24, 2011)

Have you looked at 57200?


----------



## preserene (May 24, 2011)

57200 is the most appropriate for vaginal injury without involvement of perineum.


----------



## campy1961 (May 25, 2011)

EUA is exam under anesthesia and Thank you for all your help.  

Connie


----------

